# Sticky  Here's How To Disable Tivo's Automatic Remote Programming



## ptcfast2

First off, it's silly that I even had to do this. But I was determined enough to figure out what was causing this, and luckily I had success after some trial and error.

To override (disable) Tivo's automatic remote programming so you can use your own code do the following:

Enable Developer Mode by going to Device Preferences --> About --> Build and click it a few times until it tells you that you are a "Developer".
Then go to Device Preferences --> Developer Options--> USB Debugging and enable this option.
Go to Network & Internet --> Available Networks and click your connected WiFi network to see what your Stream's IP address currently is.
Download and install adblink
In adblink enter your Stream's IP address in the "Ad Hoc IP" field.
Click "Connect". You'll be prompted to accept the connection on the Stream itself - accept it and also remember the device if prompted.
Once adblink reports that you are connected click "ADB Shell"
Copy and paste the following commands in the terminal window:


Code:


pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.uei.uas.tivo
reboot


Once the Stream has booted, put the remote back in pairing mode by holding the Tivo + Back buttons for a few seconds.

Once you have done this engage in a code search via this guide on Tivo's website or enter the codes from the attached images on this post.
If you find a code that works (you can also enter codes manually) press the center select button to save it if you're doing a code search. If you enter a code manually it will automatically save.
*CEC Bonus Fix*
You can run this command to access the CEC menu to turn off CEC entirely and prevent your Tivo from waking stuff up:


Code:


am start -n com.droidlogic.tv.settings/com.droidlogic.tv.settings.HdmiCecActivity









*







*


----------



## moyekj

Thanks! This needs to be a sticky!


----------



## ptcfast2

moyekj said:


> Thanks! This needs to be a sticky!


I've spent more time than I'd like to admit trying to figure this out...


----------



## Dan203

moyekj said:


> Thanks! This needs to be a sticky!


Agreed


----------



## Dan203

ptcfast2 said:


> I've spent more time than I'd like to admit trying to figure this out...


It's an awesome find, thanks


----------



## cherry ghost

Should the remote stop doing anything as far as power, volume, input after step eight?


----------



## ptcfast2

cherry ghost said:


> Should the remote stop doing anything as far as power, volume, input after step eight?


It will if there's still a code being fed to it. It's important to make sure the Stream completely reboots and that you force the remote to re-pair to the Stream.


----------



## Narkul

Great news. I'd like to add that the code search instructions for A/V receivers does not work with the Tivo+mute>red light then enter 1999 instructions, but will work with the same procedure if you substitute the volume up button for the mute button.


----------



## Dan203

Narkul said:


> Great news. I'd like to add that the code search instructions for A/V receivers does not work with the Tivo+mute>red light then enter 1999 instructions, but will work with the same procedure if you substitute the volume up button for the mute button.


I tried code search for the Input button and it didn't work. As soon as you hit 0999 the light just shuts off.


----------



## Narkul

Dan203 said:


> I tried code search for the Input button and it didn't work. As soon as you hit 0999 the light just shuts off.


That's what happened when I tried the A/V code search. I guess it's possible that the remote only has codes for TV power and inputs which would be a bad oversight, yet not surprising.


----------



## ptcfast2

Narkul said:


> That's what happened when I tried the A/V code search. I guess it's possible that the remote only has codes for TV power and inputs which would be a bad oversight, yet not surprising.


Probably. I think it definitely could be provided in a future firmware update - the remote is fully capable of it.

I think they messed up big time by not actually allow the user to confirm their remote works with what the Stream "thinks" it discovered. Like, during the setup process it seems pretty trivial to present a screen that asks the user to test their remote after it found a code it thinks works. State what it found on the screen "I'm connected to a Samsung TV and I also see a Soundbar! Is your remote working to control those right now?"

If it didn't find a code, let the user know and let them do the manual code search. Or if it did, but it's wrong, present the user with options to try another code or manually search for one. They didn't do that, and it really degrades the user experience.

I WANT to use the device, so like, preventing me from doing so properly just hurts the product's reputation and causes a frustrated consumer.


----------



## cherry ghost

I got power working on my TV and volume/mute on my receiver. I’d like to get power working on my receiver also like my Roamio remote does. Input on my receiver would be nice but that’s not a big deal.


----------



## Dan203

cherry ghost said:


> I got power working on my TV and volume/mute on my receiver. I'd like to get power working on my receiver also like my Roamio remote does. Input on my receiver would be nice but that's not a big deal.


The original TiVo remote allows this by having all the TV codes start with 0 and all the AV codes start with 1. It allows you to store one 0 code and one 1 code on the power button. If you're using the search then I think you need to use 1999 for the AV receiver.


----------



## Dazed44

Narkul said:


> Great news. I'd like to add that the code search instructions for A/V receivers does not work with the Tivo+mute>red light then enter 1999 instructions, but will work with the same procedure if you substitute the volume up button for the mute button.


Thank you so much for that. I've been fighting this for several days and finally got it. Never would've tried the volume up button. Thank you


----------



## ptcfast2

I managed to find the code list for this remote. I've also added an additional instruction to disable Tivo's Remote OTA Updater to hopefully prevent Tivo from messing with your remote once you get it all sorted and programmed.

I've added the updates to the first post.


----------



## moyekj

ptcfast2 said:


> I managed to find the code list for this remote. I've also added an additional instruction to disable Tivo's Remote OTA Updater to hopefully prevent Tivo from messing with your remote once you get it all sorted and programmed.
> 
> I've added the updates to the first post.


I guess I don't understand the instructions and doing something wrong. It seems no matter what 4 digit code for my TV, even codes for a different TV, it doesn't change anything. I was trying to cycle through different codes for "Input" button (TiVo+Input button then enter 4 digit code) to see if I could find one that toggles inputs instead of bringing up TV menu to select. But whatever I entered no change in behavior. So then I went back to TiVo+Power button and started entering bogus 4 digit numbers just to see if it was even taking, and it does not seem to be. I've done the adblink disable + reboot section.

Maybe the part I'm confused about is do you have to enter re-pair mode (TiVo+Back) before you can test the 4 digit code you entered during IR programming?


----------



## cherry ghost

moyekj said:


> I guess I don't understand the instructions and doing something wrong. It seems no matter what 4 digit code for my TV, even codes for a different TV, it doesn't change anything. I was trying to cycle through different codes for "Input" button (TiVo+Input button then enter 4 digit code) to see if I could find one that toggles inputs instead of bringing up TV menu to select. But whatever I entered no change in behavior. So then I went back to TiVo+Power button and started entering bogus 4 digit numbers just to see if it was even taking, and it does not seem to be. I've done the adblink disable + reboot section.
> 
> Maybe the part I'm confused about is do you have to enter re-pair mode (TiVo+Back) before you can test the 4 digit code you entered during IR programming?


With the original instructions, I ended up doing the re-pair immediately after the reboot. I then tested power, volume/mute, input to make sure they were no longer controlling anything. Once confirmed, I used the 0999/1999 code searches.

I still want to get input to control my receiver rather than my TV. Hopefully the new instructions can help with that.


----------



## moyekj

cherry ghost said:


> With the original instructions, I ended up doing the re-pair immediately after the reboot.


 Thanks. Just tried and now my code changes are taking, so yes looks like re-pair with TiVo+Back is required before trying to re-program IR codes. Unfortunately couldn't find a TV Input code to direct toggle inputs, there are 2 codes that do something and both just bring up the menu on the TV to select input.


----------



## cybergrimes

Finally got this to work but turned out a bit different for me, my remote never unpaired after removing the packages. I had to go into system menu and unpair the remote, couldn't get it to let go of the original programming until I did that. I was really banging my head why the programming wouldn't change. Now it's all set to control power/input on TV, volume on Sonos Playbase. None of which would be an issue if Toshiba TV let internal speakers be disabled. Thanks for sharing this OP!


----------



## MScottC

Thanks... this worked for me with regards to being able to turn off CEC. My remote pairing is actually fine the way it is, so I didn't even get into that part.


----------



## leiff

This doesn't let me control volume on my sound bar does it?


----------



## moyekj

leiff said:


> This doesn't let me control volume on my sound bar does it?


If your sound bar takes IR signals then it may be possible assuming you can find the 4 digit IR codes for it.


----------



## ptcfast2

moyekj said:


> If your sound bar takes IR signals then it may be possible assuming you can find the 4 digit IR codes for it.


I found the codes for the remote and put them in the first post. So you should be able to narrow down what works without a code search now.


----------



## cybergrimes

I just saw this on the TiVo FAQs
"Your TiVo Stream 4K will automatically pair with your TV and A/V equipment during initial setup. At this time, the manual pairing of the remote with other equipment is not supported: this feature will be added soon.

We do apologize for any confusion you may have seen online about a manual override of this functionality.

Any adjustments to your TiVo Stream 4K will automatically be reverted back to the initial auto-remote setup."

How do I Pair my TV and A/V Equipment with TiVo Stream 4K?

It sounds like they plan to address this issue and also maybe the next firmware update will wipe these manual changes we've made? Unless I'm reading too much into it.


----------



## cherry ghost

Looks like Input doesn’t accept any codes beginning with a 2


----------



## ptcfast2

cybergrimes said:


> It sounds like they plan to address this issue and also maybe the next firmware update will wipe these manual changes we've made? Unless I'm reading too much into it.


That's all we could ask for really. It shows they are seeing stuff we're complaining about and hopefully going to take action on it. It's not like I want to have to do this stuff, literally bought the device because of the remote and touted capabilities. If Tivo can surprise us by fixing the flaws I think we would all be very happy.

Sure the manual override is not "supported" - it can't be. It's not part of the official product as supported just yet. If they basically said what's in the FAQ on release day then I think we all would have been a bit less agitated, but figuring this out possibly made them aware they need to fully bake it into the product and support it.



cherry ghost said:


> Looks like Input doesn't accept any codes beginning with a 2


Yeah I think the current remote firmware uses TV codes for Input. It is something that could be changed with a firmware update of the remote and I'd like to see them do so.


----------



## CybrFyre

Interestingly, after an overnight reboot, the remote no longer controls volume on my receiver, which worked after the initial setup and first os update during setup. Power button still turns the receiver off and on.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikepinz

ptcfast2 said:


> First off, it's silly that I even had to do this. But I was determined enough to figure out what was causing this, and luckily I had success after some trial and error.
> 
> To override (disable) Tivo's automatic remote programming so you can use your own code do the following:
> 
> Enable Developer Mode by going to Device Preferences --> About --> Build and click it a few times until it tells you that you are a "Developer".
> Then go to Device Preferences --> Developer Options--> USB Debugging and enable this option.
> Go to Network & Internet --> Available Networks and click your connected WiFi network to see what your Stream's IP address currently is.
> Download and install adblink
> In adblink enter your Stream's IP address in the "Ad Hoc IP" field.
> Click "Connect". You'll be prompted to accept the connection on the Stream itself - accept it and also remember the device if prompted.
> Once adblink reports that you are connected click "ADB Shell"
> Copy and paste the following commands in the terminal window:
> 
> *pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.uei.uas.tivo
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.nes.tivo.remote.ota
> reboot
> *
> Once the Stream has booted, put the remote back in pairing mode by holding the Tivo + Back buttons for a few seconds.
> 
> Once you have done this engage in a code search via this guide on Tivo's website or enter the codes from the attached images on this post.
> If you find a code that works (you can also enter codes manually) press the center select button to save it if you're doing a code search. If you enter a code manually it will automatically save.
> *CEC Bonus Fix*
> You can run this command to access the CEC menu to turn off CEC entirely and prevent your Tivo from waking stuff up:
> 
> *am start -n com.droidlogic.tv.settings/com.droidlogic.tv.settings.HdmiCecActivity
> *
> View attachment 49090
> *
> View attachment 49089
> *


Thank you very much for this! It was driving me crazy that I could not program this remote! A quick note to anyone not familiar with hacking your devises (like me). When you go to paste the commands in the terminal window, paste them one at a time, not all at once. I mistakenly did that first (D'oh!) but it did not work. When I re-did it one line at a time, it worked like a charm. as a matter of fact, I didn't even need to enter a code. it work like it was supposed to, and started controlling my TV


----------



## vurbano

My remote decided to stop controlling my onkyo reciever. Repairing doesn't fix it


----------



## CybrFyre

And today volume controls were working again. Hunh.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwoody222

Help, I can't get this to work.

I'm confused what to do after it reboots.

My Stream remote controls my TV power/input just fine and I don't want to lose that. But I'd like it to control my Samsung soundbar.

Do I hold TiVo+Back to put the remote in Pairing mode and then try codes? Or, per the instructions on TiVo.com do I THEN also hold TiVo+Mute (for AV systems)?

I've tried every Samsung code on the supplied chart and none do anything.

A few times I got the vol buttons to control the soundbar by doing TiVo+Back and then 0999. That's it. I didn't have to do the CH Up part at all. But as soon as I used TV Power or Input (which still worked), the ability to control the soundbar volume went away.

What am I doing wrong? Is it possible to have a code for my TV for Power/Input and another code for the soundbar for volume?


----------



## cwoody222

Also, if I want to try again do I just put the remote into pairing mode or do I have to repeat all the steps again?


----------



## Dazed44

cwoody222 said:


> Help, I can't get this to work.
> 
> I'm confused what to do after it reboots.
> 
> My Stream remote controls my TV power/input just fine and I don't want to lose that. But I'd like it to control my Samsung soundbar.
> 
> Do I hold TiVo+Back to put the remote in Pairing mode and then try codes? Or, per the instructions on TiVo.com do I THEN also hold TiVo+Mute (for AV systems)?
> 
> I've tried every Samsung code on the supplied chart and none do anything.
> 
> A few times I got the vol buttons to control the soundbar by doing TiVo+Back and then 0999. That's it. I didn't have to do the CH Up part at all. But as soon as I used TV Power or Input (which still worked), the ability to control the soundbar volume went away.
> 
> What am I doing wrong? Is it possible to have a code for my TV for Power/Input and another code for the soundbar for volume?


Try holding the Tivo button + Volume up until the red light comes on and then enter your soundbar code. If you can't find the proper code then try Tivo button + volume up until the red light comes on and then enter 1999 for search. Then press volume up button every 2 seconds until your volume mutes. Once it does see if it's there correct code by trying volume buttons and mute to see if they all work. If they do hot the center select button to save code.


----------



## cwoody222

Dazed44 said:


> Try holding the Tivo button + Volume up until the red light comes on and then enter your soundbar code. If you can't find the proper code then try Tivo button + volume up until the red light comes on and then enter 1999 for search. Then press volume up button every 2 seconds until your volume mutes. Once it does see if it's there correct code by trying volume buttons and mute to see if they all work. If they do hot the center select button to save code.


Thanks. I did try TiVo+VolUp on every Samsung code on the included sheet and the code I know works with my full size remote and I did the "search" for 50 codes. Nothing worked.

Frustrating because for a brief time a few days ago I got it working so I know it's possible.

Is there any difference between TiVo+VolUp vs TiVo+Mute?

Do I have to run thru the developer menus or use that application to connect via IP again or since I did that once can I just go straight to finding codes?

Is there a difference between 1999 and 0999? I seem to recall someone posting that TV codes start with one digit and audio codes with another. All the audio codes on the included sheet are 1's or 2's but the code I know works with my soundbar starts with a zero. (I had a hard time finding it when I set it up last time so I wrote it down)


----------



## Dazed44

Reply to:. cwoody222

You shouldn't have to run through the developer options again. As far as I know the 0999 is tv codes and 1999 is audio codes. At least that's what worked for me. I pulled my hair out for a week until I finally got it working on my receiver. Hopefully someone else can help you more, I was just sharing what worked for me. 
If you know the code you shouldn't need the 1999 or 0999 anyway. Try Tivo+volume up and enter your code and see if it works. Sorry I can't help anymore.


----------



## ke3ju

Has anyone actually gotten the 1999 search for an audio receiver to work? I've got 3 hours into it so far, with no results.

Audio Receiver is a JVC RX-8000V, the real TiVo remote search works, but not the Stream 4K Remote.


----------



## ke3ju

ke3ju said:


> Has anyone actually gotten the 1999 search for an audio receiver to work? I've got 3 hours into it so far, with no results.
> 
> Audio Receiver is a JVC RX-8000V, the real TiVo remote search works, but not the Stream 4K Remote.


I'll take that as a solid "NO".


----------



## Dazed44

ke3ju said:


> Has anyone actually gotten the 1999 search for an audio receiver to work? I've got 3 hours into it so far, with no results.
> 
> Audio Receiver is a JVC RX-8000V, the real TiVo remote search works, but not the Stream 4K Remote.


I've gotten it to work with holding Tivo +Volume up button until the red light comes on and then enter 1999 and press channel up every 2 seconds until the receiver volume mutes. If it mutes, try your other volume control and if they work correctly save it by pressing select button (center of directional pad). If it doesn't control everything keep pressing channel up or repeat process.

That's what worked for myself. Sometime else said it didn't work for them. Good luck.


----------



## ke3ju

Dazed44 said:


> I've gotten it to work with holding Tivo +Volume up button until the red light comes on and then enter 1999 and press channel up every 2 seconds until the receiver volume mutes. If it mutes, try your other volume control and if they work correctly save it by pressing select button (center of directional pad). If it doesn't control everything keep pressing channel up or repeat process.
> 
> That's what worked for myself. Sometime else said it didn't work for them. Good luck.


I did this. Pressed the button every two seconds; I counted how many time I pressed it. After 400 presses I gave up. Only takes about 35 presses on the a real TiVo remote to find my receiver. Beyond frustrated.


----------



## Yararli

I put the IP addresso and click connect, getting unauthorized error on adb and tivo screen has no authorization window popup. Should I connect the tivo via usb cable to the computer ?


----------



## Yararli

I found a solution for this, I was trying with Mac PC and didn't work for me. So I installed the remote adb app on the stream and run the commands from it directly.


Yararli said:


> I put the IP addresso and click connect, getting unauthorized error on adb and tivo screen has no authorization window popup. Should I connect the tivo via usb cable to the computer ?


----------



## M W

Is there a way (or even a need) to revert the commands used using adb Link? I tried all the codes and my old sound bar does not work with any of the codes


----------



## crazy_vag

I plugged in my TS4K into my LG soundbar's HDMI input since my TV was fine. It worked great and TV even showed that TS4K connected through the soundbar, and it controlled the soundbar volume via CEC. However, at some point, casting to it stopped working, so I had to resort to doing a factory reset.

Sadly, once I got everything working, while POWER and INPUT work via CEC, volume no longer works. Any idea how to troubleshoot that? I unpaired and paired the bluetooth remote, but no luck.


----------



## crazy_vag

crazy_vag said:


> I plugged in my TS4K into my LG soundbar's HDMI input since my TV was fine. It worked great and TV even showed that TS4K connected through the soundbar, and it controlled the soundbar volume via CEC. However, at some point, casting to it stopped working, so I had to resort to doing a factory reset.
> 
> Sadly, once I got everything working, while POWER and INPUT work via CEC, volume no longer works. Any idea how to troubleshoot that? I unpaired and paired the bluetooth remote, but no luck.


Things are working today. Weird... maybe programming took longer for some reason.


----------



## flynreelow22

Id like to use this remote to control my Nvidia Shield. Have an LG Oled and Denon Receiver. Is this possible?

Saw the first post about putting the box in adb mode, but since im using the shield.. how would this work?

Anyone do this before? I have used this tivo remote before, and I really like it, and think it will be leaps and bounds over my current 2015 shield remote.


----------



## Noelmel

I really wish they would push an update to fix this. I’ve read this a few times and seems so complicated to me I’m scared to try it lol. I don’t even really need to search for a code. I’ve unpaired and repaired the remote tons of times by holding the TiVo and back buttons. Even tried the universal reset with TiVo and power button. It always does power on and off. Each time the volume and input will work for 30 seconds fine (without entering a code just the remote auto finding it) then it looses it with any button press in a few seconds. I can’t get it to stick. Frustrating 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Niko556

Any idea is Tivo undid this fix? I followed along had success then unpair and repair remote and it controls my vizio soundbar for a few seconds then goes back to the TV volume so frustrating. I do REALLY like this device and remote I just want to throw away all my others lol


----------



## rablaw

ptcfast2 said:


> First off, it's silly that I even had to do this. But I was determined enough to figure out what was causing this, and luckily I had success after some trial and error.
> 
> To override (disable) Tivo's automatic remote programming so you can use your own code do the following:
> 
> Enable Developer Mode by going to Device Preferences --> About --> Build and click it a few times until it tells you that you are a "Developer".
> Then go to Device Preferences --> Developer Options--> USB Debugging and enable this option.
> Go to Network & Internet --> Available Networks and click your connected WiFi network to see what your Stream's IP address currently is.
> Download and install adblink
> In adblink enter your Stream's IP address in the "Ad Hoc IP" field.
> Click "Connect". You'll be prompted to accept the connection on the Stream itself - accept it and also remember the device if prompted.
> Once adblink reports that you are connected click "ADB Shell"
> Copy and paste the following commands in the terminal window:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.uei.uas.tivo
> reboot
> 
> 
> Once the Stream has booted, put the remote back in pairing mode by holding the Tivo + Back buttons for a few seconds.
> 
> Once you have done this engage in a code search via this guide on Tivo's website or enter the codes from the attached images on this post.
> If you find a code that works (you can also enter codes manually) press the center select button to save it if you're doing a code search. If you enter a code manually it will automatically save.
> *CEC Bonus Fix*
> You can run this command to access the CEC menu to turn off CEC entirely and prevent your Tivo from waking stuff up:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> am start -n com.droidlogic.tv.settings/com.droidlogic.tv.settings.HdmiCecActivity
> 
> 
> View attachment 49090
> *
> View attachment 49089
> *


What can I do to reverse this and re-enable the TS4K's automatic remote programming? Does Factory reset do that?


----------



## convergent

ptcfast2 said:


> *CEC Bonus Fix*
> You can run this command to access the CEC menu to turn off CEC entirely and prevent your Tivo from waking stuff up:


After you run this command, do you need to do anything else to turn CEC off? It sounds like this turns something on in Settings that you then have to go do.

I have a Sony X900F and it was initially powering on and off fine, but no volume or mute. After I ran the first command, rebooted, repaired the remote, and then entered the code for volume and mute, that worked. But things are now a little wonky. The TV now sometimes switches from external speakers (Sonos Beam) to internal, and after it does that I ironically can't control the sound. You'd think it would be just the opposite. I'm wondering if the TS4K is mucking with the CEC between the TV and Sonos. The code I put in to the remote was for Sony, not Sonos. Its also misbehaving a bit now on power on/off. Before it was solid. Now it is sometimes turning on the TV, but the TS4K is asleep and requiring another button press to wake it up. It wasn't doing any of that before. For such a great remote, they really mucked this handshaking with the TV up.


----------



## convergent

To answer my own question, that command brings up the CEC menu where you can turn it off. After several days of trying to get the volume commands to work with the commands in this thread, I have given up. It would take the code and work for a few hours and then forget the code apparently and have to be reprogrammed again. So I undid the procedure here, re-enabled CEC, and repaired the remote to work with the older LG TV that it worked great with out of the box. No amount of effort now will get the volume working again with the LG TV like it was before. This remote is the perfect form factor and keys in one sense and maddening in the other because of this crap with volume control. When I have nothing else to do I guess I'll try to reset this to out of the box and start over with installing and configuring Channels and DVR and the other apps. If that doesn't getting it working again with this LG TV then I may just send it back.


----------



## Johnwashere

Niko556 said:


> Any idea is Tivo undid this fix? I followed along had success then unpair and repair remote and it controls my vizio soundbar for a few seconds then goes back to the TV volume so frustrating. I do REALLY like this device and remote I just want to throw away all my others lol


I believe a pretty big bug fix update is coming Very Very soon. Check out the tivo reddedit site- you might even be able to get it early. I would bet it would fix your remote issues


----------



## rczrider

Johnwashere said:


> I believe a pretty big bug fix update is coming Very Very soon. Check out the tivo reddedit site- you might even be able to get it early. I would bet it would fix your remote issues


And if it doesn't, too bad, since at least one other user reports that the update breaks developer options access and therefore use of adblink.


----------



## cybergrimes

Following today's update there are screens for setting up TV and audio receiver separately, so I just did a factory reset on a TV with a Sonos Playbase and followed the prompts to select the Playbase as the audio device. Everything is working, I temporarily changed the setup to another random brand to make sure it wasn't the remote holding the previous programming (it wasn't, it only worked once Sonos was selected)


----------



## convergent

The updated fixed my remote issues, so all is good with that at least.


----------



## Bigbrialex5052

I currently have my bose system as the audio device programmed in my remote, but after a short while after I turn off the TV, the TV volume is in control and I have to go back into the settings to change the audio back to my Bose system. Is there a way to keep the volume control on the Bose system instead of it going back to the TV audio?


----------



## LeoCastro

Hi guys! After installing FLAUNCHER and disabling Tivo features, as is well known, some buttons stop working on the remote, so I solved the problem using the Button Remap application. My problem is that now when I have an app open (especially when my daughter is watching YT Kids) and I want to go back to Flauncher, the YT-Kids app is still running (and playing) in the background, so I'm afraid the functionality " Exit" is lost and I can't fix it. Do you know of any way to make the "Exit" button have its original behavior?


----------



## LeoCastro

.


----------

